# Bicolor or black with brown specks?



## Bromontshep (Oct 31, 2018)

Hi,


We have a 9-month old GSD male that was solid black at 2 months, apart from a little white between the toes. 

Now, he has grown brown specks on his paws, the under-tail is whitish and the space between the toes is paler.


The breeder has seen pictures and thinks he is actually a bicolor.


Here are the pictures. I just hope they are not too large! What do you think? Black or bicolor?



Thanks!


----------



## kilby91 (Feb 8, 2018)

My boy is jet black, but recently has shown some brown between his toes similar to the pics you posted.. I am no GSD expert by any means, but i would have to assume yours would be called black..


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

I'm thinking bi-color with the tan/red creeping up the back legs.


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

Bi-Color.

Woolf started out black as midnight and changed slowly to bi-color. Although now he is showing his maturity some.


----------



## Katsugsd (Jul 7, 2018)

I'm not sure what the exact requirements for bi-color vs black are. I know there are DNA tests out there that could give you an exact idea of what your pup is carrying in terms of genes.
Maybe bi-color with heavy masking? I'm leaning towards bi-color, solely because of his white tush. Nice pigment though. I like darker dogs.


----------



## Hineni7 (Nov 8, 2014)

Bicolor.. No to minimal markings on face, legs..


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

not a bi colour

I had a dog similar to this -- by all appearances solid black -
and then I had to show Linda Shaw some stray hairs of tan , on the
back of her fore legs and a few between her toes .
You had to LOOK to find it .

This is the dog's pedigree - Carmspack Ivana , affectionately known as Ivory.
Carmspack Ivana 

Linda was interested in this as this was a Kilo daughter and Linda had Kilo's sister Katiana - dam
to her beloved Timmy .
At that time she had started research and was data gathering - hand written notes and illustrations.

for YEARS and I do mean years this kept on coming up in discussions . To me - she was BLACK -
to Linda she was a melanistic black and tan .
At the end she concluded , after years , that she was a black dog.

I wouldn't know where to place your dog --- melantisctic black and tan to an extreme 
or black with some blled through

I would not say bi colour as this is a different pattern .

what is the pedigree of your dog - who, by the way I find to be a stunningly good looking dog?

maybe some answers to be found in the genetics.


----------

